# Fresh Water Tank



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if this topic is in the correct section. If not, moderators please move to the appropriate section.

Just wondering how long does everyone keep their fresh water in the fresh water tank. And would it be a bad idea to leave it filled or partially filled?

Thanks, 
Gerry


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

There are a lot of factors to consider...

What was the original source?
Was the original source chlorinated?
How well did you disinfect the tank?
What's the ambient temperature?

In some situations it may be good for a few days, in others, it may only be good for a day or so.

I know this doesn't answer the question, but I'm not sure there is a one size fits all solution here.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I drain once a year. The water in the fresh tank is used for toilet, shower and washing dishes. Cooking and drinking is bottled water.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

We empty ours after each trip, but we don't drink from ours either. We still use the old school blue plastic jugs to haul drinking water. More or less we use it to wash our hands, do dishes and the like. Don't cook or drink.

Reason is, I don't want to worry about screwing up cleaning or disinfecting the tank. Just another thing off the list to worry about. Maybe its being lazy, but don't want to worry about filling up with unknown water from some campsite we aren't sure about


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I drain mine after I dump at the RV dump and have recharged the toilet mostly just because I don't really need to haul the weight back home while towing. I don't drain the hot water heater except at the end of the season however.


----------

